# Fly Tying



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

I just got a fly tying set and watched some videos about it. I was wondering if y'all can critique my flys and give me advice on how to make them better. They are for redfish, trout, flounder, bass, crappie. Here they are.


----------



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

The little pink one at the bottom will catch the most fish. Keep tying the reward comes when you see a fish take a bait you made .the hobby is endless .


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good job. You are off to an excellent start on a never ending hobby.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

Their great for a first effort. Just remember less is better, or you will end up with fat heads. Like your clouser.
There is no better satisfaction that catching fish with a fly you tie.
Keep practicing and have fun.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicely done!! I'm having Dave from Swan Point in Rockport put a starter kit together for me. Cool thing is, my girlfriend also really wants to get into fly tying, even though she doesn't fly fish!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

dsim3240 said:


> Just remember less is better, or you will end up with fat heads. Like your clouser.


on your clouser you need to tie the material in front and behind the eye down because its gonna ride hook point up.purty good for a first time.youtube has some great vids to watch and learn.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

My latest.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

i was gonna post a pic but looks like you got it .:cheers:


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

If you can get away, the first Saturday in February, the Texas FlyFishers will hold their annual fly tying festival. Give you a chance to interact with 40 to 50 tyers fisherman and guides.

Watch http://texasflyfishers.org for information in the next couple weeks.


----------



## bpharris (May 21, 2012)

Lookin real good!!


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

You are getting it down. As stated above, less is better. Most beginners use too much material and way too much thread. You will learn. If you are not already familliar, make sure you know how to figure 8 your eyes tight when tying them in and learn how to whip finish your heads. THe last fly looks the best - you didn't wrap as far down the hook shank and that will impart better action..... Keep up the good work. Lots of videos on the web.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I'll second the comment about keeping the materials and thread reasonably sparse. I'd also recommend picking a very common and effective pattern like a chartreuse/white clouser in size 2 and tying a bunch of them - and nothing else. You'll find that with the repetition of a single, simple pattern, you'll get better and better with each one. You'll learn how much material to use, how to control it with your fingers, where to tie it down, how to do it more efficiently, how to avoid clogging up the eye, etc. etc. It will be fun to see how much better your flies start looking very quickly.

The natural tendency for all of us when we first start to learn is that we just tie up one of everything, even/often just making things up. That can be fun, but I don't think it helps you to progress and you'll frankly end up with a lot of flies that you'll soon throw away.


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

ditto on texasflytyers.
I don't know where you live but they have a beginners course that meets once a week in the evenins and it will get you going fast. Proportions are the key. And often, less is more


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

less is more...plus DO NOT use the bottom or top 1"-1 1/2" of any buck tail. that area has the consistancy of deer belly which is hollow. Thus when you try to tie that area it will not lay flat. Like tying a string in the middle of a bundle of soda straws.


----------

